# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Odhise Grillo, shkrimtari i dashur i fëmijëve

## StormAngel

Dionis Bubani

Nuk do të guxoja të merrja penën që në kujtimet e mia ta lavdëroja shkrimtarin Odhise Grillo për cilësinë e lartë që pati e tërë krijimtaria e tij. Nuk do të kishte rëndësi miqësia jonë gjysmë shekullore, ta ngrija lart, pa të drejtë, figurën e tij. Por ai krahas talentit, që i fali natyra e bregdetit tonë të mrekullueshëm punoi shumë, ditë e natë, me një vullnet të çeliktë, duke ndërtuar me durim kështjellën e tij letrare, me dhjetëra e dhjetëra libra të krijuar me frymëzimin e tij spontan dhe plot pasion. 
Odhiseja lindi në Vuno të Himarës, në vitin 1933. Shkollën fillore e kreu në fshatin e lindjes, ndërsa ciklin e lartë të shkollës shtatëvjeçare e vazhdoi në Tiranë. Po në kryeqytet mbaroi shkollën e mesme, në gjimnazin Qemal Stafa, dhe studimet e larta për gjuhë - letërsi dhe për gazetari në Fakultetin Histori-Filologji dhe në Fakultetin e Shkencave Politike Juridike. Pas përfundimit të studimeve, Odhiseja i përqëndroi të gjitha bateritë e tij vetëm në një pikë: në letërsinë për fëmijë. Botoi shumë poezi, vargje humoristike, poema epike, lirike dhe humoristike, përralla të zgjedhura, përpunime me shije të disa veprave klasike nga letërsia botërore dhe shqiptare, studime letrare etj. 
Njohu psikologjinë e fëmijëve, i kuptoi ëndrrat dhe dëshirat e tyre, e skaliti vargun nën shembullin e Spiro Çomorrës dhe prozën i frymëzuar nga Nonda Bulku. Fillimisht ai punoi në revistën Hosteni dhe më pas në Shtëpinë Botuese Naim Frashëri, në redaksinë e letërsisë për fëmijë derisa doli në pension. Së fundi punoi në Shtëpinë Botuese Toena, si shef i redaksisë për fëmijë dhe të rinj. 
Odhiseja nuk ka qenë vetëm një krijues i talentuar, por ai një pjesë të kohës e kaloi duke i ndihmuar me dashuri talentet e reja. Në këtë vështrim është një shembull që duhet ndjekur. Sa të lumtur e ndjente veten kur një adoleshent botonte një libër të ri. Sa të rinj dhe të reja kanë gëzuar ndihmesën e sinqertë dhe pa interes të Odhisesë, për këshillat e tij të vlefshme dhe mendimet e pjekura. Ndoshta edhe ai e ka kujtuar me respekt ndihmesën që i dhanë shkrimtarët e afirmuar, atëherë kur i hidhte hapat e parë në letërsi me këtë aktivitet kaq të larmishëm sikur kërkonte ti falenderonte ata për gjithçka që kishin bërë për të. Me durim dhe me laps në dorë ai e tregonte si mund të shkruhej më bukur një varg, si mund të shprehej qartë një ide, u zbulonte misterin e ritmit që duhej të përmbante çdo shkrim. Pra, shkrimtari për fëmijë ka qenë me gjithë mend një mësues i dashur. Nuk numërohen dot recensionet dhe redaktimet e shumta, fryt i një pune të mundimshme krahas asaj thjesht krijuese. Grillo është redaktor i mbi 1500 librave të autorëve të ndryshëm.
Por jo çdo gjë ka rrjedhur pa pengesa. Në verën e vitit 1975 rrufetë e Zeusit, papritur e pakujtuar si dënim e degdisën që të jetonte larg familjes, në kushte ekonomike mjaft të vështira.
Edhe aty në Elbasan ku e dërguan, punoi me pasion siç e kishte zakon, por pësoi edhe goditjen më të rëndë që mund të pësojë një shkrimtar: iu hoq e drejta e botimit për plot pesë vjet. Në ato kushte të dëshpëruara ai vazhdoi të krijonte, me besimin e patundur, se veprat e mbetura në sirtar, me siguri një ditë do të shihnin dritën e botimit.
Nuk e harroj dot një udhëtim që bëmë së bashku nga Elbasani në Tiranë, në fillim të viteve 80-të. Do ta njoftonin zyrtarisht se do të rifitonte të drejtën e botimit. Ajo rrugë, majë malit të Krrabës atë mëngjes, na u duk të dyve më e gjatë se kurrë. Odhisesë i shkëlqenin sytë nga një gëzim që nuk mund të tregohej dot. Së shpejti krijimet e reja do të botoheshin përsëri.
Përveç letërsisë Odhiseja u mor edhe me publicistikë dhe ka botuar shumë shkrime në organe për të rritur dhe fëmijë si: Drita, Nëntori, Ylli, Zëri i Rinisë, Pionieri, Fatosi, Yllkat, Bota e fëmijëve etj. Drejtoi për më shumë se dhjetë vjet Shoqatën Mbarëkombëtare të Shkrimtarëve për Fëmijë e të Rinj, në fillim si nënkryetar e së fundi si president i kësaj shoqate. Po kështu, ka punuar si pedagog i jashtëm, në Universitetin e Tiranës dhe të Elbasanit. Odhise Grillo ka qenë anëtar i disa bordeve të revistave që dalin në Shqipëri, në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni. Ai mban titullin Profesor dhe Mjeshtër i madh. Ka qenë laurent i disa Çmimeve të Republikës, si dhe fitues i dhjetëra çmimeve të ndryshme të të gjitha niveleve në konkurset letrare që janë organizuar. Në jetën e gjatë krijuese ai numëron rreth 120 tituj për fëmijë, mes të cilëve, të paharrueshëm për fëmijë janë Gabimet e Veshkaushit, Aventurat e maçokut, Pesëqind grosh, Tradhti në sarajet Topiase, Hajduti me çizme, Dy gomarë këngëtarë, Mollët magjike, etj. Një numër i madh titujsh të tij janë botuar në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni, ndërkohë që shumë prej tyre janë përkthyer edhe në greqisht, maqedonisht, italisht, madje dhe arabisht. Dy ditë më parë u mbush një vit plot nga vdekja e tij, megjithatë vepra e Odhise Grillos do të mbetet tepër e gjallë dhe frymëzuese për brezat e rinj.

----------


## broken_smile

po kerkoj nje vjershe te Odhise Grillos mbi natyren shqiptare. ne kete vjershe ai e paraqet natyren shqiptare si nje portret te cilin ia kushton nje vajze me emrin Elona... ngjyra e molleve te kuqe te Korces eshte si ngjyra e faqeve te Elones, dallget e detit behen floket e gjata te vajzes, liqenet e Lures syte e saj, guret e brigjeve te Valbones dhembet, buzet e holla kujtojne ngjyren e kuqe te agimit... per me shume mund te lexoni faqet e bashkangjitura...

do ju isha shume mirenjohese nese do me ndihmonit :-)


http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/...psf1fec376.jpg

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3e452f75.jpg

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/...ps053faccb.jpg

----------

